# Places To Stay On Interstate 90 In Sd



## Norsemen

We are traveling to Yellowstone from WI. Last year we went to Ocean City, MD and were able to stay nights along the route at WalMarts or Flying J's. Having a hard time finding such places along Interstate 90 through SD. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## TwoElkhounds

Hello Norseman!! Welcome to Outbackers!!

We did this trip last year, it was a great time. Spent three weeks on the road.

South Dakota was tough, there is really not a whole lot between Sioux Falls and Rapid City. We made a point to make sure we went through the state during the day, making the trek across the entire state. It is really a long drive, the state is much bigger than you think!! Many miles of nothing.

On the way to Yellowstone, we drove across the state and stopped at the Badlands KOA. Coming home, we overnighted in Wall at Arrow campground (Not too good) and made the across state trip the next morning.

My advice is to plan your route/trip around Rapid City and Sioux Falls (I am sure there are Walmarts in these cities), driving across the state in the day. I think I would try to avoid any night time drives across the state as there is many miles of isolation.

DAN


----------



## H2oSprayer

First off, welcome to Outbackers from just below the state line. Which part of Wisconsin do you call home? I'm not sure if you have seen this resource yet, but HERE is a web page devoted to Walmart locations and a list of whether or not they allow overnight parking. Additionally, HERE is a listing of truck stops (including Flying J) that may be helpful as well.


----------



## Norsemen

TwoElkhounds said:


> Hello Norseman!! Welcome to Outbackers!!
> 
> We did this trip last year, it was a great time. Spent three weeks on the road.
> 
> South Dakota was tough, there is really not a whole lot between Sioux Falls and Rapid City. We made a point to make sure we went through the state during the day, making the trek across the entire state. It is really a long drive, the state is much bigger than you think!! Many miles of nothing.
> 
> On the way to Yellowstone, we drove across the state and stopped at the Badlands KOA. Coming home, we overnighted in Wall at Arrow campground (Not too good) and made the across state trip the next morning.
> 
> My advice is to plan your route/trip around Rapid City and Sioux Falls (I am sure there are Walmarts in these cities), driving across the state in the day. I think I would try to avoid any night time drives across the state as there is many miles of isolation.
> 
> DAN


----------



## Norsemen

Thanks Dan. Appreciate the driving advice. Going East there were communities every 30-50 miles.


----------



## Norsemen

Thanks for the websites. We live near La Crosse, WI on the Mighty Mississippi.


----------



## luverofpeanuts

Norsemen said:


> Thanks for the websites. We live near La Crosse, WI on the Mighty Mississippi.


Rochester, MN here, Norsemen!

I think when we made the trip to the Black Hills several years ago, we stayed at a KOA in/near Mitchell that was a good overnight spot. I would have preferred a cheaper overnight...but we didn't make plans and just decided to stop there.


----------



## raynardo

There's a Wal*Mart just 200 yards south of I-90 at Hwy. 37 in Mitchell.

There are several campgrounds at the I-90 at the Missouri River.

There's a KOA south of about 10 miles south of I-90 in the Badlands.

Many small towns in South Dakota have public parks which allow overnight camping for free or a very nominal rate. Just pull into any small town and ask the locals where you might camp. South Dakotans are very friendly people, I know, I grew up there.


----------



## CamperAndy

Lots of highway rest stops also that allow over night stops.


----------



## SDCampers

Cabela's in Mitchell has camping, and a Walmart also. A nice midway stop would be a little town called Presho. There is a nice campground there and it would be a peaceful nights rest as opposed to a Walmart. 
There is a Walmart in Rapid City that allows camping, but I wouldn't spend the night in that parking lot if it were the last place on earth. I live in Rapid City.


----------

